# What reptile jobs are there? (please help me out a little)



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm 16, currently working/ doing a apprenticeships in a pet shop...
In the future I would like to work more with reptiles or reptile related 'things' :blush:, literally anything from dealing with frozen foods to live exotics to reptile related products...
Or even a job with lots of hands on work with animals....

I am and always will be someone that wants to work for themself...
But thinking in-depth about it there isn't much I can think of...
So far I have came up with:
-Reptile courier-
-online pet/business owner-
-breeder-

But that's about it...

Does anyone do/know any reptile related jobs that are not listed...?
Or help with any advice?

I know a few people may knock the fact that I'm 16, a 'child' wanting to work for themself/own a business but I have work EXTREMELY hard to achieve my dreams...

*I understand some parts of this thread may be a little confusing but I have been up for over 24 hours :lol2:*

Cheers


----------



## marc26 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey that pets hop your working in is it pets at home???

If it is they get you may get chance to be trained up to handle geckos, snakes, beardies. When i bought my first gecko i got i t from there and had to go back to collect it as they lady who was trained on reptiles wasn't in so they couldn't handle it.

Not that she was any good when i collected and fired questions at her thinking or she must be the rep expert lol But any training experience better than none.

Or alternatively try getting job or volunteer to work at a more reptile based job example neongeckos in glasgow have a decent selection of reptiles for a small shop. Small business like that are more likely to help you get experience handling them.

This something i always wanted todo but im 27 now and worked all my life doing mechanics i havnt got the experience or confidence in handling reps. I can handle my own but its the confidence of handling reps i dont know. 

Hope you get sorted though.


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

marc26 said:


> Hey that pets hop your working in is it pets at home???
> 
> If it is they get you may get chance to be trained up to handle geckos, snakes, beardies. When i bought my first gecko i got i t from there and had to go back to collect it as they lady who was trained on reptiles wasn't in so they couldn't handle it.
> 
> ...


Nah I work for www.southsidepets.com ...wouldn't work for [email protected] :whistling2:


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Anyone else?


----------



## IngloriousJD (Aug 24, 2012)

If you have a large enough collection, take your animals around schools, and to birthday parties etc. and do a little talk on them :2thumb: but you do need performing animal license approx £60, public liability insurance approx £300 per year and a potential customers will probably want to see a CRB check : victory:


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Theres always zoo work. Most zoos and safari's these days have reptile areas, discovery zones or pets corners etc that house reptiles :2thumb: theres also conservation work. You could train up to be one of the few decent reptile specialised vets, or if you're determined in what you do, a few years down the line, bit of experience and loans under your belt you could start a decent reptile rescue or dedicated reptile 'park' like a mini zoo.


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

IngloriousJD said:


> If you have a large enough collection, take your animals around schools, and to birthday parties etc. and do a little talk on them :2thumb: but you do need performing animal license approx £60, public liability insurance approx £300 per year and a potential customers will probably want to see a CRB check : victory:


Sound interesting 

Something I have always thought about...I would consider myself pretty good at talking about reptiles...and I suppose that its something I could do along with a part time apprenticeship 

Would need to wait till my brother has moved out tho so I could get larger species : victory:

Thanks for the idea mate...

Anyone got any other ideas...?


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Drayvan said:


> Theres always zoo work. Most zoos and safari's these days have reptile areas, discovery zones or pets corners etc that house reptiles :2thumb: theres also conservation work. You could train up to be one of the few decent reptile specialised vets, or if you're determined in what you do, a few years down the line, bit of experience and loans under your belt you could start a decent reptile rescue or dedicated reptile 'park' like a mini zoo.


Would love to work in a zoo but unfortunately the nearest zoo is over an hour on the train :-(


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Really I just want hands on work with any animals...

Thinking of dog grooming :-/


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

IceBloodExotics said:


> Would love to work in a zoo but unfortunately the nearest zoo is over an hour on the train :-(


To be fair, that's nothing really if it is something that you want to do!


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Stephen P said:


> To be fair, that's nothing really if it is something that you want to do!


Yup, did consider it but they got rid of there reptiles to make room for gorillas or something :bash:

Poor reptiles lol


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Hope no one minds me opening this again, just looking to see if anyone has any other ideas:2thumb:


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

What about college?

At the minute I am studying animal care at a local college to me (Enfield/north london) and on the course you got units such as animal biology, anatomy and physiology, handling, animal behaviour.. the list goes on and on.

Animal care level 1 and 2 is pretty straight forward and you learn loads about all different kinds of animals and you get a lot of hands on experience with soo many different animals we do practical lessons which involves LOADS of cleaning but you do also get t handle the animals and stuff! My college have 4 main animal areas:

Exotics: Mainly reptiles like lizards and snakes but they have sugar gliders, amphibians, tortoises, meerkats..

Small Animal Unit: hamsters, rats, guinea pigs, gerbils, chinchillas, degus, rabbits, duprassi 

Stockyard: Pigs, goats, barn owl, ferrets, ducks, alpacas..

and theres the stable yard

In level 3 you get to choose options and one option is exotics which you learn a lot about different exotic species but that involves mammals too.. 

Maybe it would be worth looking into whether there is a college near you that can offer animal care courses similar to what I just said above

Good luck with whatever you choose to do :2thumb:


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

College isnt for me..tried a short corse but wasnt for me...


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

IceBloodExotics said:


> College isnt for me..tried a short corse but wasnt for me...


I think though you will need to go to college as aren't some form of qualification/certification needed for pet shop owners/staff now?


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

IceBloodExotics said:


> College isnt for me..tried a short corse but wasnt for me...


ah fair enough, was just a suggestion! :thumb:


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Stephen P said:


> I think though you will need to go to college as aren't some form of qualification/certification needed for pet shop owners/staff now?


That is true.. if you applied for a job and said oh I have experience BUT then somebody else applies and they have animal care qualifications their CV might look a bit better and they'd get the job.. maybe


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

I already have a job in the pet industry, just looking towards the future


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

IceBloodExotics said:


> I already have a job in the pet industry, just looking towards the future


oh cool, what are you doing at the minute?

Edit: oops I just re read it.. you not enjoying the pet shop much then?


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

MrJsk said:


> oh cool, what are you doing at the minute?
> 
> Edit: oops I just re read it.. you not enjoying the pet shop much then?


No, I enjoy working in the pet shop alot, but in the future would like to own my own animal business, after alot of saving...


----------



## addictedtoreptiles (Jun 28, 2012)

zoologist? zoo keeper or you could do courses for like dwa animals :2thumb:


----------

